# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  А есть тут моряки?

## Евгений-SM

11 лет. 11 лет счастья и все прое..ть в одночасье. Собственно неделю назад меня бросила жена, у нее видите ли любовь. Чувства настоящие. А ко мне остыла. Вот только один момент: я моряк. Кто не в курсе, моряки - изгои. 11 лет я думал, что победил этот ненавистный стереотип о том, что всем морякам жены ставят рога. Ага, победил. Конечно. У меня было все, был смысл, так как он для моряка всегда очень простой: его ждет любимая жена. Это значит, можно жить. Это значит, я в порядке. Очень мало людей могут трезво оценить, насколько сложно, насколько тяжело стало «быть как все» в современном мире таким изгоям, как моряки. Мир развивается с бешеной скоростью. Я всегда отстаю, потому что в сумме полгода в году меня не бывает дома. И 11 лет я как-то, но все же успевал за этим ритмом. Но в итоге все закончилось, как в анекдотах про «рогатых» моряков. Приехал домой, а жены нет. Очень весело. Я здоров, у меня есть работа с хорошей зарплатой, есть квартира, накопления и т.д. Но все это теперь не имеет никакого смысла. Моряк все это делает/покупает не для себя. Полное разрушение. Я думаю о суициде ежесекундно. Сколько я ещё буду насиловать себя, терпя эту боль, если можно легко все прекратить, легко избавиться от этой боли? Да, я трус, не выпрыгнул в окно в первую ночь, когда узнал. Но удивительная вещь в том, что теперь, когда уже хотя бы изредка я могу рассуждать более-менее трезво, я увидел эту ситуацию во всем масштабе (и да, это трагедия, для меня это финал). Никто, абсолютно НИКТО не хочет и не будет ждать, и имеет на то очевидные причины. Мир не стоИт, мир движется неостановимо и только вперед. Это не 2005-й, когда Сеть еще не имела полного контроля над людьми, тогда ещё был шанс добиваться чего-то самостоятельно и гордиться собственной независимостью.
Я хочу уйти, потому что объективно ловить мне здесь уже нечего. Надеяться на лечение временем и т.д. - это все-таки самоутопия. Не с моей профессией. Менять профессию - не в моем возрасте. Да и вообще я люблю свою жену. Она идеальная. Мне никто не нужен, потому что я люблю. И буду любить до конца.

----------


## June

Сочувствую.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

На мой взгляд, психолог нужен. Желательно в виде групповых занятий. Собственно первый шаг уже сделали.

----------


## Евгений-SM

> На мой взгляд, психолог нужен. Желательно в виде групповых занятий. Собственно первый шаг уже сделали.


  сегодня был у психотерапевта. Не скажу, что это того стоило, но точно не во вред. Но та методика, что была предложена, она какая-то шаблонная, хотя я понимаю, с чего это она должна быть уникальной. 
Сейчас пишу сам себя на видео, первый раз за 34 года пытаюсь поговорить с собой откровенно, но не очень получается (психолог, естественно, не это рекомендовал). Попробую смотреть на себя со стороны. Через силу, конечно, все это делается, как-то не честно перед самим собой, но хоть так.

----------


## Wasted

> сегодня был у психотерапевта. Не скажу, что это того стоило, но точно не во вред. Но та методика, что была предложена, она какая-то шаблонная, хотя я понимаю, с чего это она должна быть уникальной. 
> Сейчас пишу сам себя на видео, первый раз за 34 года пытаюсь поговорить с собой откровенно, но не очень получается (психолог, естественно, не это рекомендовал). Попробую смотреть на себя со стороны. Через силу, конечно, все это делается, как-то не честно перед самим собой, но хоть так.


 
По-моему, это прекрасно. Продолжайте!

----------


## Евгений-SM

> По-моему, это прекрасно. Продолжайте!


  возможно. Но смотрю на себя со стороны, и даже сейчас, когда, собственно, это видео никто и не смотрит кроме меня, - все равно я явно там лицемерю сам себе. 
И спрашивается, ну, сейчас-то уже зачем?..

----------


## Kales

> возможно. Но смотрю на себя со стороны, и даже сейчас, когда, собственно, это видео никто и не смотрит кроме меня, - все равно я явно там лицемерю сам себе. 
> И спрашивается, ну, сейчас-то уже зачем?..


 Как вариант, но может быть, это многолетняя привычка? Мы привыкаем всегда лицемерить, общаясь с другими, даже не слишком этого желая, но вот всегда ж надо поддерживать образ себя. Этот же образ себя есть и перед собой. Очень редко случается и именно в тяжелые моменты, когда вдруг необходимо быть предельно честным и в первую очередь с собой, но ведь это тоже надо уметь. Вообще это очень страшно и одиноко, осознавать себя и свою жизнь, видеть все реально без возможности бегства. Удачи Вам и сил.

----------


## Евгений-SM

> Как вариант, но может быть, это многолетняя привычка? Мы привыкаем всегда лицемерить, общаясь с другими, даже не слишком этого желая, но вот всегда ж надо поддерживать образ себя. Этот же образ себя есть и перед собой. Очень редко случается и именно в тяжелые моменты, когда вдруг необходимо быть предельно честным и в первую очередь с собой, но ведь это тоже надо уметь. Вообще это очень страшно и одиноко, осознавать себя и свою жизнь, видеть все реально без возможности бегства. Удачи Вам и сил.


  спасибо большое за поддержку!
То, что привычка лицемерить у меня многолетняя, - это мягко сказано. Я думаю, она практически врожденная, тут уже надо углубляться в тему воспитания и т.д., но это лишнее. Сегодня какой-то переломный момент что ли, я даже не знаю. Решения более радикальные начал принимать. Осталось только их реализовать с той уверенностью, что есть сейчас. По опыту этой «веселой» недели понимаю, что минут через 20 могу раскиснуть, а могу и нет. В любом случае, если сохраню хоть долю достоинства, то завтра видео буду записывать уже в отеле, не здесь. Никогда бы не подумал, что «пути неисповедимы» - в один прекрасный момент это будет именно обо мне...

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> 11 лет я думал, что победил этот ненавистный стереотип о том, что всем морякам жены ставят рога. Ага, победил. Конечно.


 Мне кажется, все женатые моряки через это проходят. Однажды, когда я еще жил на Камчатке, ко мне вечером зашел немножко побухать сосед-водитель такси:
"Давай ноут, видосы с работы смотреть будем". Я включил ноут, налил себе и соседу рома, и мы присели смотреть "видосики". У соседа в машине был двусторонний видеорегистратор - замечательная штуковина. И вот, значит, нашел сосед искомое видео.
Садится в машину супружеская чета с ребенком. Туда-сюда, слово за слово... В общем, пока ничего интересного. Я зевнул. - Смотри внимательно, - говорит сосед. Выясняется, что мужчина - моряк, который уходит в рейс, а пятилетнего ребенка нужно отвезти на выходные к бабушке и дедушке. Сначала они заехали к родителям моряка и спихнули ребенка, потом поехали на пароход. В ходе поездки супруги беседовали между собой, обнимались. Муж спрашивал, будет ли жена его ждать и т.п. Подъехали к пароходу, супруги вышли из машины, постояли немного, обнялись, после чего муж поднялся на пароход, а жена села обратно в машину. Здесь начинается самое интересное))) Не успела женушка сесть в авто, как уже стала набирать чей-то номер. - Чё, домой? - спросил водитель. - Нет, подождите... Алло, милый, а ты где? Дома?
Я заморгал... Ударил по пробелу (ну, пауза, короче), перемотал на несколько секунд обратно. - Не понял, это она кому? - спросил я. - Наливай! Ну, я налил. Продолжаем просмотр. - Дома? Я сейчас приеду.
Вот.... Поехали. Подъезжают они на адрес, она снова звонит. Через время выходит мужчина, садится в машину. Они СРАЗУ начинают целоваться. Подошла очередь для третьего шота рома. Я опять поставил паузу. Опять налили, дальше смотрим. Туда-сюда, слова о том, как "долго я тебя ждала" и "я тебя хочу". Моя нижняя челюсть отвисала все сильнее и сильнее. Мой сосед вежливо кашлянул и поинтересовался о дальнейшем маршруте. Прозвало название местного петропавловского... э-э... - как бы это выразиться? - ну, скажем так, мотеля-отеля, куда влюбленные пары приезжают, чтобы хорошо провести время. Всю дорогу они продолжали обниматься и целоваться, кавалер начал раздевать даму. - Еще по одной? - спросил сосед. - Пей, я не буду.
Подъехали к мотелю, кавалер пошел узнавать насчет свободного номера. Через пару минут вернулся. - Занято все, ближайший номер освободится через пару часов. - Я НЕ МОГУ СТОЛЬКО ЖДАТЬ, - последовал ответ. После небольшой паузы последовал вопрос водителЮ: "Шеф, можешь погулять минут 10? Я косарь накину!" Мой сосед закашлялся на видео, а я поперхнулся слюной в реале. - Е...а... - так я прокомментировал вопрос пассажира.
- Ну так что? Видишь, женщина просит? - Ладно. Водитель обозначил время и покинул салон. Какое дальше началось блядство! Это ппц! Спектакль в... кхе-кхе... ДВУХ АКТАХ))) продолжался 15 минут, после чего водитель тихонько постучал в окошко. Поездка продолжилась. - Два косаря сверху! Чехол постираешь!) Дальнейшим пунктом назначения стала дорогая забегаловка, куда пара взяла с собой и водителя. Пока ехали туда, прозвучала фраза "И зачем нам гостинка? Тут тоже неплохо!". В забегаловке провели около двух часов, после чего вернулись в бордель... прошу прощения, мотель.
Интригой для меня было то, возьмут ли они с собой водителя для групповухи))) Нет, не взяли. Это было первое видео))))
Следующее было еще интереснее. Но там О-О-О-ЧЕНЬ ДОЛГО!! И похожий сценарий))) Подъехал к дому, где живут подводники, из одного подъезда вышли две шмары, потом из другого. Вторые две садятся в машину, и одна радостно объявляет: "Ну что, поехали е......!??))))"+

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Я прошу прощения, Евгений, если вас обидел. Но такая вот жестокая реальность... Все мужики - козлы, все бабы - б...))) Ну, вы поняли))

----------


## Unity

> Давайте говорить начистоту - у меня нет шансов.


 Всё до боли знакомо. 
Схожая была история - всего полтора года назад. 
Те же переживания.
Вот только за любовь стоит Бороться - с дуэлью, с запредельным зашкалом чувств, с Доказательствами силы своей страсти. 
У меня сработало. Пара конкурентов обращены в прах. 
Именно потому, что "пан или пропал". Третьего не дано. 
Мы всегда ведь остаёмся с теми, кто нас любит. С теми, кто прикладывает все на свете усилия, чтобы оказаться Рядом. А не с теми, кто молча сдаётся.
В парадигме моего мировосприятия - конкурент _должен умереть_, исчезнуть, распасться на атомы - или доказать силу своих чувств к Моему Человеку - ценой своей жизни. 
Кто готов рискнуть всем ради Вашей Женщины - имеет право быть рядом. 
Какой к чёрту гуманизм?
В амурных делах на дворе - всё тот же Каменный Век.
Если _любишь_ - пойдёшь на всё, чтоб вернуть любимую. Ну а если нет - стоит ль удивляться, что она позволит себе выбирать иного?

----------


## Евгений-SM

Сегодня.

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

Что сегодня?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Что сегодня?


 Сегодня человек решил "поймать свой автобус". Шо тут непонятного?

----------


## Каролина

Что у вас случилось?

----------


## June

Естественный отбор. Лучшие уходят, мудачьё остаётся.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Естественный отбор. Лучшие уходят, мудачьё остаётся.


 June, я был бы не я, если б не спросил это. А ВЫ себя к кому из вышеперечисленных относите?))))))

----------


## June

Dr.Tiger, к сторонним наблюдателям.

----------


## tempo

Интересно, есть ли препараты, индуцирующие шизофрению?
Мне думается, Евгению не помешал бы взгляд на себя и свою ситуацию со стороны.
И св.Джуну тож.
Может, тут каннабис поможет..?

----------


## Каролина

> Естественный отбор. Лучшие уходят, мудачьё остаётся.


 Как то вы слишком самокритично к себе.

----------


## fflaxx

Нужно обсудить способ. Кто может помочь напишите в личку пожалуйста.

----------

